# How much weight = 5% body fat



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

I know this can vary some degree.

But I would like to cut from 18% body fat to say 13%, generally how much overall weight would I have to loose to achieve a goal Like this.

Any help appreciated.


----------



## lambrettalad (May 3, 2012)

Eh?

It depends on how much you weigh.


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Would help if you said how much you currently weigh


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

ellingham said:


> I know this can vary some degree.
> 
> But I would like to cut from 18% body fat to say 13%, generally how much overall weight would I have to loose to achieve a goal Like this.
> 
> Any help appreciated.


 Its a % so if you were 100kg for example then 5% would be 5kg. Times your body weight by 0.05 and you have your answer.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

work it out from your weight? If your 100kg and 18% fat surly you would be 18kg of fat, going from 100Kg down to 95Kg would leave you at 14.25% body fat etc


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

:laugh:


----------



## Russs (Nov 14, 2011)

Google is your friend...

Not really my expertise this area. But get the callipers for an accurate B.F%, get your accurate weight.

Find what your %B.F - Weight is and take it off?

E.G ( if i was 100lbs and 15% B.F with a goal of getting to 10%. Then i would have to lose 5lbs )

*DONT TAKE THIS AS PROOF* - It made sense before i typed it, and thought about it


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Russs said:


> E.G ( if i was 100lbs and 15% B.F with a goal of getting to 10%. Then i would have to lose 5lbs )
> 
> *DONT TAKE THIS AS PROOF* - It made sense before i typed it, and thought about it


Think this would leave you with 9.5% body fat as you must work out the percentage fat as the weight decreases


----------



## Russs (Nov 14, 2011)

sneeky_dave said:


> Think this would leave you with 9.5% body fat as you must work out the percentage fat as the weight decreases


Its a saturday... Its 10pm

My excuse should be justified 

My heads fried.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

NickyGlen said:


> or you could get massive then worry about tht later


Seconded

Being ripped but only 12stone is pointless

Yet being fat at 20 stone to be ripped at 18ish stone is endurable


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Think this would leave you with 9.5% body fat as you must work out the percentage fat as the weight decreases


 I forgot this too lol, the overall weight would decrease so the amount of fat remaining would be different as an overall % of total weight. And that would be assuming the weight lost was exclusively fat too.


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

RS86 said:


> Its a % so if you were 100kg for example then 5% would be 5kg. Times your body weight by 0.05 and you have your answer.


**** me this thread got a lot of responses.

I'm 90kg atm, I worked it out how you're saying but then realised you drop water etc as well so thought maybe people with more experience cutting would have a general idea for someone around my size.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

ellingham said:


> **** me this thread got a lot of responses.
> 
> I'm 90kg atm, I worked it out how you're saying but then realised you drop water etc as well so thought maybe people with more experience cutting would have a general idea for someone around my size.


 Yeah I thought the answer was straight forward, then when I read @sneeky_daves post I realised mine didn't actually make sense. Its too late in the day for me haha


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

NickyGlen said:


> im 19 and a half stone couldnt care less about abs but when i lean down i know at 16-17 stone ill have em......... but i understand too not everyone wants to be big!.....yeh right.


Exactly,

I'm following the same train of thought, currently 18stome and no abs with 4 months of growing left before a cut.

Gotta be big to stand out!


----------



## tns (Dec 24, 2013)

still losing weight is gonna alter the % people. keep that in mind. 100kg 18%body fat =18kg fat

he may lose 2kg be 98kg but drop 1% fat so you cant say just lose the 5kg ( fictuous numbers)


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

tns said:


> still losing weight is gonna alter the % people. keep that in mind. 100kg 18%body fat =18kg fat
> 
> he may lose 2kg be 98kg but drop 1% fat so you cant say just lose the 5kg ( fictuous numbers)


I think in such an instance "fat" can be classed as "everything lost that's not muscle", far from technically accurate I know but in this real life "mirror" scenario seems pretty fitting would it not?


----------



## tns (Dec 24, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> I think in such an instance "fat" can be classed as "everything lost that's not muscle", far from technically accurate I know but in this real life "mirror" scenario seems pretty fitting would it not?


im having a hard time understanding your post, cause english isnt my native language. you cant be proficient enough if you dont use em everyday.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

tns said:


> im having a hard time understanding your post, cause english isnt my native language. you cant be proficient enough if you dont use em everyday.


He might loose water and fat but to keep it simple we can call it all fat.


----------



## tns (Dec 24, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> He might loose water and fat but to keep it simple we can call it all fat.


yeah i got you now. 

from personal experience, i m bloated all the time due to carbs retaining water. if i cut back for 2days i drop 2 kgs in 2 days, cant be fat :beer: eat my whole again, get back on track in 2days.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

This thread is not doing any good for the stereotype that people who go to the gym a lot are a bit thick.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

NickyGlen said:


> noooooo, do it for you... no one else!


brilliant attitude towards training there, well i hope its a serious comment atl east!


----------

